# BMX 4 big people



## Freirid0r (26. Februar 2014)

Hi ho, 

Ich bin 1,94m groß und fahre gern street. Da ich mich auf einem normalen BMX wegen meiner langen Beine  ziemlich unwohl fühle hab ich mir ein streetbike aufgebaut( 24" Reifen, Starrgabel, BMX-Kurbel etc...). Zuerst hatte ich einen NS proof lenker montiert. Es hat sich auch super fahren lassen jedoch hatte ich problem bei paar tricks wie barspins oder footjams. Jetzt hab ich einen BMX lenker montiert und der unterschied ist der wahnsinn!
Alle tricks gehn viel einfacher und durch die aufrecht position fühl ich mich sicherer und kontrollierter auf dem bike. Wie ein Bmx nur ne nummer größer 

Ich freu mich auf eure Meinung und vieleicht konnte ich ja den ein oder anderen dazu inspirieren sich so ein "BMX 4 big people" aufzubauen.


----------



## oldschool racer (26. Februar 2014)

Hi di ho, Glückwunsch (ohne Spaß).

Im Prinzip haste dir einen Cruiser mit ner Flat Kurbel gebastelt, welcher übrigens einen soliden Eindruck hinterlässt.
Das mit dem Lenker haste ja schon gesagt. Im Race Bereich greifen viele auf die höheren Pro Lenker, genau aus dem Grund.

Wenn du mal die Gelegeneit hast, probiere mal einen Powerlite Powerbend Lenker aus.. ich weiß zwar nicht wie sich das im Streetbereich 100% verhält, aber wenn du oft nur eine "Lenkerstellung-/Richtung" fährst, haste mit dem den genialsten Griff (Ausfallende der Lenkerenden sind gebogen).

Besten Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freirid0r (26. Februar 2014)

Danke 
Ah so nennt man sowas. Hab vergeblich nach solchen bikes gesucht aber mit dem stichwort cruiser findet man schon mehr 

Der Powerbend lenker sieht interessant aus und sollte ich die gelegenheit bekommen diesen zu testen, werde ich es tun.
Bin erstmal zufrieden so wies jetzt ist.


----------



## konsti-d (27. Februar 2014)

Sunday hat da z.B. auch ein paar Sachen im Sortiment:
http://www.sundaybikes.com/bikes/2014-completes/model-c/model-c/#/0

von Cult gibt´s auch ein Komplettrad zusammen mit den Simpsons.
Und S&M müsste auch entsprechendes Zeug haben.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall noch!


----------



## sho (31. Mai 2015)

find ich gut
ich fahre ein ns capital 24 -dank 110er hinterbau im kompletten bmx aufbau -leider mit 26"Gabel (identiti rebate und ns rns)


----------

